# Do you work out when your on your period?



## jennycateyez (Jan 3, 2006)

everytime i get serious about working out i catch my period! and i dont wanna work out with cramps espically when i have it heavy! so do you work out when its that time of month? how do you get used to it if you do?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

Great thread! :clap This girl I *used to be friends* with thought I was silly for not wanting to work out during my period.:icon_roll

I don't like to so I totally understand. First of all, the first two days I have killer cramps and its really heavy. I am wearing a white karate uniform when I work out, so can you imagine if I had an *accident*?!!:icon_eek: Then what about my yoga class? My legs are this way and that....uh...I don't think so...I stay home 99.9% of the time the first few days.

However, sometimes I MUST be in class (for a specific reason) and it happens to occur when I'm on my period. So what I will do is wear BLACK bike shorts underneath my uniform or some other creative idea to ensure no accidents. Sheesh, can you imagine? Even though there are plenty females in my class, still, its embarrassing. Its also uncomfortable. I just don't have the energy or stamina that I do when I don't have my period. Plus I'm real emotional prior to and the first few days. Not witchy, just weepy. I'd probably cry if someone hit me by accident. :icon_roll So its best I stay home the first few days. LOL:icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2006)

i don't. i might go like the last two days when it's light. i get self concious about possibly smelling or something.


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just thinking about this, cause I'm starting yoga class later this month. I think if it's heavy and a class day I'll just skip cause I dont wanna risk anything!


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2006)

i do. but only if im using tampoons.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 3, 2006)

glad im not alone on this one! i thought i was weird for a sec:icon_chee


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

I always do. I only cramp really bad my first day, so I just pop some Pamprin and get on the treadmill!! But it's individual. You have to listen to your body.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

you are most definitely NOT alone sweetie!:icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Working out always seemed to lessen my cramps when I was younger.


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually working out helps me with the cramps, but I have to be very careful.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 3, 2006)

me too,actually makes me feel alot better:icon_chee


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

Honey, I put in an OB Ultra and keep it moving! I can't let my "friend" dictate what I will or will not do!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 3, 2006)

yes! i think working out actually helps relieve my cramps.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 3, 2006)

i cant! if im in pain my workout can wait


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

When I was a teen, I used to get cramps so bad that I would a damn near pass out so I feel you. Since childbirth, my cramps are much milder so all I have to worry about is heavy bleeding.


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 3, 2006)

yup its true and proven medically that exercising relieves cramps, and also PMS, and it also helps you sleep better if you have trouble with that during your period too!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 3, 2006)

how many kids you have sweetie, i never knew you had kids:icon_chee


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

hehe...Amen!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm the opposite. Since I had my son, the bleeding and cramps are much worse than before. I used to have very light periods, but those days are gone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2006)

i used to have horrible crambs the first day. i had to stay in bed for one day (no school, no nothing). i puked etc... but when i went on the pill (yasmin) it all stopped. even the 10ooo pimples on my back dissapeared. im just so happy those days are over. the pain was the worst i ever had.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

If you are wanting to START working out, do so right after your period ends... By the time it comes around again, your body will be more used to working out and it will be easier to work out.

I won't usually work out for the first day or two of my period bc I usually get pretty intense cramps that is a condition called Dysmenorrhea. If I do something as strenuous as working out, I will be in total agony...


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, I do work out when I m on my period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel better because it makes my muscles relax


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 4, 2006)

i get cramps REALLY bad on my first day but, i have read that working out helps relieve cramps so i always try to do SOME type of physical activity ( minus sex of course haha ) to help things along.

what i've found really helpful with my cramps, i've read.. that you should take your medication for cramps BEFORE the cramps start and this is when it will be most effective.. u might not even feel cramps kick in. that's what i've been doing for a little while now and it's greatttt.. as soon as you notice your period has started start taking those pills! than you can get to your workout without doubling over :icon_chee


----------



## mintesa (Jan 4, 2006)

i took these too before. but when i was one second too late, due to my cramps i would puke and the pill too ofcourse :icon_eek:

but when i was on time taking that pill everything was fine, and i didnt get cramps on the first day. had to take the pill every 4 hrs for 1 day though.


----------



## clairey (Jan 4, 2006)

I usually do still go to the gym, unless the cramps are *really* bad on the first day or two, in which case I just stay home and feel sorry for myself! :icon_smil


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i know exactly what you mean. my cramps would make me sooo nauseous i would puke too. i always thought it was the pill that made me nauseous but, now i take them immediately and i'm fine. i'm not sure what kind of effects the pill has on you if you're not necessarily on your period but sometimes i'll take them before i even notice that my period is on.. if i just '' know '' it's coming.. hopefully that's not a bad thing. good luck hun! ( btw, my doctor told me that there is a very big percentage of women that use doctors notes every month.. no work, no school, no nothing for that first day or couple of days so you're definately not the only one )


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 4, 2006)

That's is what my gyno told me.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 4, 2006)

i never exercise, but no way could i do it on my period!! id probably do 1 sit up, fall back and go sleep.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

I know doc's say it relieves cramps but for me I must stay home the first day or first two days. Between my lower back aches/arthritis, my cramps, etc. I'd pass out in the gym anyhow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 5, 2006)

I always work out when i'm on my period, with tampons though....it really helps with the cramps


----------



## kawee (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, it actually helps me alot. I get pretty awful cramps and working out nixes them atleast for a little while


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 26, 2007)

i always feel so guilty but it's hard for me to even get out of bed the first couple of days. i hate missing a day at the gym bc it seems to throw off everything.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 26, 2007)

I work out when I have my period. As I am getting older I barely get cramps.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 27, 2007)

Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever had a cramp, and I don't have any side effects with my period. I go to the gym as usual, but only bc I do stuff like elliptical and treadmill. If I were doing any kind of yoga stuff or activities with more of a range of movement, I probably would stay home.


----------



## han (Mar 27, 2007)

dito^^

i work out four days out of the week and if my period falls on those days i countinue so i dont mess up my routine..


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 27, 2007)

When I work out, which is hardly ever. I work out anyways, I just wear 2 pads to cover everything. not on top each other but front to back. I'm wanting to start walking soon. I'm currently 5 days late so as soon as I get out walking I know it's gonna happen.


----------



## shellie (Mar 29, 2007)

i have and i do. it doesn't bother me much and with those tight working out pants on, i don't even notice.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Apr 29, 2007)

i dont work out when i have my period ..

but thx for the info ladies..i'll try to workout when i have my period ...it myight work with me hehhe


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 29, 2007)

When I have killer cramps, working out lessens my pain=)


----------



## MindySue (Apr 29, 2007)

i never work out on my period or not :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope but I should cause I'm always CRABBY and I have read that working out helps relieve cramps


----------



## katnahat (Apr 30, 2007)

No! :sleepyhead:


----------



## diana3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah I do.. I've NEVER gotten bad cramps on a period. Well maybe once, but the pain wasn't awful. Hmm Sometimes i think they'res things wrong with the way my body works? because my periods usually last 4-5 days, and they're never ever "hard", and they usually dont come at the same time like every other girls does:/ sometimes its 2 months, sometimes a month and 2 weeks..

i dont know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (May 3, 2007)

hehe i just got my period .and i jogged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i feel GOOD !!!


----------



## Bea (May 3, 2007)

I do, but not the first day when I have cramps and feel bloated. After that I think it makes me feel better! Plus it compensates for all the extra crap I eat


----------



## haya ah 12 (Jun 24, 2007)

i am more active during period &amp; drink alot of hot water to stop cramps

it works for me


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 24, 2007)

I do, it makes my cramps go away.


----------



## styl1234 (Jun 27, 2007)

I always feel totally washed out the first couple of days. The feeling that my back is dragged down. I supposed to go on a night out with the girls, but I cancelled because it was in my first days. Feel very self conscious these days.


----------



## cml (Jul 7, 2007)

NOPE!! I use it as an excuse not to!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

I do not feel like doing anything when I have mine. All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 7, 2007)

I totally agree, works for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 7, 2007)

yes


----------



## Rockhoppa (Jul 15, 2007)

I usually wait til the next day because my cramps really knock me down I just do not want to do alot of stuff on my first day.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 20, 2007)

MM'yes. I workout even when it's that icky time of the month. (talking about periods, I haven't had mine in quite the long while...I guess it's always been rather sporadic, tho.) Actually, by walking/jogging/keeping active it lessens my bleeding. Significantly. The only pain I usually have is in my lower back, but I usually take some midol and rest for a bit and the pain leaves.


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Aug 6, 2007)

For some odd reason when im on my period i crave to exercise, and it DOES ease my cramps

try doing situps while your on ur period (yea i know sounds mad) i did it and my cramps went away for awhile.


----------



## ellaella (Aug 14, 2007)

for me i dont stop workin out ....just the first day...then i start doin soft workout till it finish


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep, working out DOES make me feel better when I'm on my period.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

I do, but my periods are very light...


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

The only workout my body gets while i'm on my period is the movement of my jaws chewing junk food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2007)

I do...I don't like to skip workouts because I don't want it to turn into a habit.


----------



## kayluv (Aug 20, 2007)

When I was working out, I would always work out when I had my period. It doesn't make a difference to me....just get up and do it.


----------



## mpatt75 (Aug 20, 2007)

everyone has to go with what their body feels and all...although exercising usually will relieve some of the cramping..but I know exactly how you feel about the "emberrasing moments". its everyones own thing.


----------



## eloque (Aug 25, 2007)

I jog everyday and I'm a kind of person who gets frustrated easily but keeps it in, so jogging is the only thing that kinda lets me relax. I get really irritated when I can't jog when I get my period. I tried it once, and my cramps was about to kill me. So now, I usually just work out on my last couple of days when it's lighter.


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

beacause I usually use tampons-I do


----------



## LillyV (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, that depends. If I'm in pain and have very bad crams, I don't work out. But, most of the time I'm moody and just don't want to do it. Those are the times I push myself, and remember how great I always feel afterwards!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't I tend to feel less motivated but if I do I'll some yoga at home or an exercise video, at the very least I just dance.


----------



## fabulousness (Jun 4, 2014)

Nah. As much as I should, I'm wayy too lazy.

I have a really fit friend though who works out all time and she barely even gets a period at all. Sometimes she even skips months. 

Kind of makes me wanna be not so lazy.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 8, 2014)

I usually do. I suffer from migraines so when I stop the pill for that week, it will cause horrible migraines. So if I'm lucky to get by and not get a horrible migraine I will!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

All my period does is motivate me to just relax and eat chocolate.


----------



## slinka (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm one of those witches chicks loooove to hate- why? No cramps, no cravings, nothing really happens other than y'know, the inevitable lol. (I'm sorry for the girls out there who do suffer- my sister is one who has it very rough, and it sounds awful   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )So yeah, I do workout on it. No reason not to [for me]- plus, I use my workouts for my physical and mental health, so even if I had period-issues, I think I'd still push through, if only for the stress relief/mind distraction. Lord knows I need it.  :hehe:


----------



## Allison H (Jul 23, 2014)

I did when I had my period, it helped my 24/7 cramps to ease up a bit, and helped me feel less "sluggish". That being said, aside from attempting to get pregnant, I haven't had my period for a l-o-n-g time due to health issues and thanks to medicine. I've basically been period free from age 18-present (age 30).


----------



## Shalott (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't, but I have horrifying hell periods due to uterine fibroids. I do try to make up for it at other times (going when I'm tired, whatnot).


----------



## nehaprajapati (Sep 9, 2014)

No doubt working in period time is really tuff. But any how we have to manage.


----------

